# tongue and groove clips



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been looking everywhere for these clips which are called "cladding clips" in the UK. I can't find them anywhere in the US no matter what combination of terms or names i try. 

I intend to use them to install laminted tongue and groove flooring on the ceiling. The clips suspend the flooring. 

This is a link to a Google image of these clips. 

http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/ima ... of-100.jpg

If anyone could help by telling me where to buy them online in the US or at least what they are called I would very much appreciate it.

Dave


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If your talking about trying to install lamininet flooring to a ceiling that's just never ever going to work out.
It expands and contracts to much, no way to lock in the seams.


----------



## Daverimmer (Oct 26, 2010)

*Ok*

Gonna try anyway ..just need the clips..


----------



## denis1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Daverimmer said:


> Gonna try anyway ..just need the clips..


 Dave did you find out where you can get the tongue and groove clips. I also need some to install some 1/4 inch tongue and groove cedar


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

joecaption said:


> If your talking about trying to install lamininet flooring to a ceiling that's just never ever going to work out.
> It expands and contracts to much, no way to lock in the seams.


Joe, I don't think he's pioneering some crazy idea here:
http://www.hgtv.com/home-improvement/installing-a-laminate-wood-ceiling/index.html

Simpson makes (made?) the clips, part #16100. Must've been exclusive to the UK market. I don't see the part# in the simpson US or UK catalogs though, so maybe they've been discontinued. It looks like you can still order them online.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

only place i found them is in the UK

http://www.floordesign.uk.com/clips-tongue-and-groove-3mm-250pc-965-p.asp

found some on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TIMBER-CL...Material_Paint_Varnish_MJ&hash=item4ab81b882b


----------

